# very special home needed for 6 month old kitten



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I have been asked to help a 6 month old tabby kitten who lives in Romania. She is arriving in the UK on 29th March and will then be needing a very special home.


At 8 weeks old the kitten was attacked by dogs and left paralyzed. She has since learnt to walk again but cannot wee properly so has to have her bladder emptied twice a day as well as being slightly faecally incontinent (I've been told that special knickers can be bought). Apparently it isn't hard to do and doesn't hurt her, she is a playful and loving kitten in every other way but obviously needs a patient and loving home. I will have her checked out by my own vet when she gets to me and will see what advice he gives me. I trust him completely. This little girl named Billy, would be left to die in agony if left in Romania so when i was asked to help her i simply couldn't refuse. If anyone is interested in adopting her, please contact me and we can talk some more about her when i've got her home with me.

She will come vaccinated, wormed and flea'd and also spayed. i'm told she is the sweetest natured little girl who is always giving kisses


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How sad  When my beautiful Freddie was injured and his tail was dead and he had to have his bladder squeezed several times a day, after a week we were advised to have him PTS as he used to scream with the pain of his bladder being emptied  I can't offer this kitty a home but hopefully someone can and as she tolerates her bladder being emptied will hopefully live a good life. I understand the nerves can mend in time. Good luck !


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

rose said:


> How sad  When my beautiful Freddie was injured and his tail was dead and he had to have his bladder squeezed several times a day, after a week we were advised to have him PTS as he used to scream with the pain of his bladder being emptied  I can't offer this kitty a home but hopefully someone can and as she tolerates her bladder being emptied will hopefully live a good life. I understand the nerves can mend in time. Good luck !


i was warned the same tbh when smokey had to have her tail amputated. luckily she was just fine. Even if it ends up with this little one needing to be pts, at least she can leave peacefully instead of dying in agony and unloved. when i mentioned about her on here before someone mentioned seeing if accupuncture would help but we'll only know when she gets here


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree 100% the fact she copes with the expressing means there is a chance and time she may improve! let's hope a safe loving home is found for her! well done you for saving her !


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless , wish people would keep their dogs under control  your an angel cg, best wishes for her , she looks like our susie girl xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

Well done you for rescuing her acupuntcher might really help her pain clinic Doctors who are consultant anethisists ( god knows how you spell that one lol) prescribe acupuntcher, electric acupuntcher and electric acupuntcher in the ear for nerve pain patients sometimes and everyone I know who's had it has raved about the benifits xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

What a lovely little girl. Hope someone will give her a loving home x


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh that photo just melts your heart. So sorry I can't be the one to take her. Can't wait to hear that she's been found a loving home. CG you are a star. x


----------



## PennieandPerdieMummy (Mar 11, 2014)

She is so lovely.:001_wub: Do you think she needs a home on her own, or will she like company from two other 7 month kittens?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

PennieandPerdieMummy said:


> She is so lovely.:001_wub: Do you think she needs a home on her own, or will she like company from two other 7 month kittens?


she should be fine with other cats, and her best friend in Romania is a little dog. she will need help going for a wee more than likely for the rest of her life but from what i've been told she doesn't mind it


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just bumping this as we are getting closer to this little girl arriving and a special home needs to be found for her still


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anyone know some one who may be able to adopt this kitten? It won't be long now before she arrives and needs a special home


----------



## PennieandPerdieMummy (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm trying my hardest working on the other half, but he's not budging  I so wish I could have her. I'd take real good care of her and Pennie and Perdie would love her


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

PennieandPerdieMummy said:


> I'm trying my hardest working on the other half, but he's not budging  I so wish I could have her. I'd take real good care of her and Pennie and Perdie would love her


you've still got a little while to convince him
you can see her on my facebook page too. the link is at the bottom of my signature


----------



## PennieandPerdieMummy (Mar 11, 2014)

This is what my man said;

Home Hu, would love to Lil but she probably needs someone checking for wee and poo during the day while we're at work x

Does she need an at home mummy? I work full time.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

PennieandPerdieMummy said:


> This is what my man said;
> 
> Home Hu, would love to Lil but she probably needs someone checking for wee and poo during the day while we're at work x
> 
> Does she need an at home mummy? I work full time.


as far as i know you could probably need to help her wee first thing then again when you got in from work. they said twice a day, so i presume that would be the best times. i'll see what else i can find out for you


----------



## PennieandPerdieMummy (Mar 11, 2014)

That would be great, thanks so much!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is the exact message i had from the vet in Romania who is looking after her at the moment. it sounds as though while she is a kitten, you would need to help her wee maybe 3 times. so when you first get up in the morning, when arriving from work and then before bed

''Hello, i will try to bring as many informations as i can, but please, feel free to ask as many question as you cain . Billy came at the clinic to be put to sleep. She was paralized from being biten by some dogs. She received treatment as vitamins, very good antiinflamation drugs and also drugs for nerves. After that period she started to walk. First she had a "funny" way, but now she walks almost like a normal cat. She doesn't seems to feel her tail. Her disability is that she needs to have her bladder empty 2-3 times per day. As an adult cat it might be enough to do that 2 times per day. She also doesn't control in her feaces. So about this you have the choice to put her a diaper and to check it from time to time or to leave her without a diaper and when you notice on her anus a piece of poo to put her over the toilet and sqeeze her anus (just to stimulate her) to make poo. Most of the times she does little pieces of poo. When she will be an adult cat, it will be more easy to get into a routine for Billy and you. If you do not get her bladder empty, she will start to leave drops of urine, because her bladder is like an open balloon filled with urine. It' very important to get her bladder empty at least once per day. Because if urine get stuck there, she might get future urine tract infection. But these can be prevented only by getting her bladder empty''


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

It looks like Billie is booked on transport from Romania on 27th March and heading for me at The ARC. i am still trying to find this gorgeous a forever home. i don't mind having Billie back here for boarding if the new owners have holidays booked. That way everyone will know that she is being cared by properly and by someone who understands. Please get in touch if you think you can offer her that special home


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just bumping this as Billie is definitely booked on transport to leave Romania on 27th March. She still needs that very special home


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Just to let everyone know that Billie has found a fantastic forever home with a lovely couple. She will be leaving Romania tomorrow and will be safe from the hands of the evil people in that country in a couple of days. I'm so pleased for this baby girl - i really thought i had failed this kitten, but last night i had the phone call i had been praying to receive. i'm so happy now and it's thanks to nightkitten for helping that this girl will be safe. i cannot explain how grateful i am


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

amazing , her life will be so changed now , thanks to everyone involved xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> amazing , her life will be so changed now , thanks to everyone involved xx


i sat and cried last night after the lady called me. she is perfect for Billie, and Billie will finally be safe


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you must have been so worried for her , it takes a really special person to give that level of commitment , the love bit is easy but the commitment is a big thing , lovely people and so are you for bringing them together , it would be lovely if they can keep in touch with her progress too and who knows maybe advances in medical fields here could help her with her problems xxxxx


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank goodness, it was breaking my heart just reading about her and we wouldn't be able to offer a home. 

Bless her heart x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> you must have been so worried for her , it takes a really special person to give that level of commitment , the love bit is easy but the commitment is a big thing , lovely people and so are you for bringing them together , it would be lovely if they can keep in touch with her progress too and who knows maybe advances in medical fields here could help her with her problems xxxxx


The lady is now a friend on face book so that she can send me photos and updates. I will let you all know how she gets on


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fabulous news CG - well done again


----------



## PennieandPerdieMummy (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope that Billie enjoys her new home! Hope she has a safe journey and that we might get another picture of her when she arrives and has settled down!! Xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

PennieandPerdieMummy said:


> I hope that Billie enjoys her new home! Hope she has a safe journey and that we might get another picture of her when she arrives and has settled down!! Xxx


i won't actually get to meet Billie but the new owner is now a friend on fb so i'll be able to get photos and updates to show you all x


----------

